# best time to pick up new pup



## marsh deacon (May 25, 2010)

I've been told 49 to 56 days old is best.
Is 45 days to early?


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Not according to my mentor, an oldtimer from way back. He firmly said: "6 weeks if they'll let you have them, so much better!" 7 weeks is great though and if you're buying from a reputable breeder, anytime is fine...because those pups are properly cared for past 7 to 8 weeks of age. Zesty and I would agree with my teacher on 'the earlier the better' theory. I have to add, however, that it does depend on the breed. I'm talking Labs.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

That's exactly when I picked my pup up due to poor weather and when I had vacation to go get him. I wish I could have waited, I think there are things the pups learn from each other in that last week that they need to learn. Like when they bite each other and one squeals to stop biting. Having said that, if it works out that way I would rather get him a few days early than a few days late. JMHO

Go get him and love him to pieces! I took 5 days off so I had 9 days to spend with him when he first came home, PRICELESS.

Congrats on your new pup to replace your old guy, I have followed that thread.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

As a breeder of Goldens for many years I would always wait till at least 7 weeks old (49 days). The importance is keeping the litter together for as long as possible along with the bitch. She teaches her pup a lot of canine knowledge that most breeders are never aware of. 8 weeks would be a great time to bring the pup home if the breeder will keep them all together. Many experienced and educated breeders even wait longer in some cases. Between 8 to 16 weeks is the best time for slowly socializing the pup to real life.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

I would agree 6 to 7 weeks but will add something. Nice spring or summer weather is nice for pup frollicing. I picked mine up in the dead of winter--not the best time.


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

We like to get our pups and let pups go around 49 days as well. We have picked up pups earlier but have struggled more with potty training as the pups don't have as well of awareness of when they need to go yet.
It all depends on each litter and situation too as we have had some that were ready earlier and some later as well.


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

Depends on the litter. If pups arrive a few days early or if they seem a little slow to develop, then I would hold off on temperment testing.

Regardless, a litter from proven parents will most likely produce pups that are all good. I kept back a pup that temperment tested at 49 days as Pet Quality because she had a heart murmur at the 6 week check up. By 10 weeks the heart murmer was gone but she was doing 60 yard retrieves in the yard and my husband said there was no way I was selling this girl.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

One reason many of us are keeping our litters for 8 wks now is so we CAN do all the extras --- like puppy CERFS, a good well check (hearts etc), and to get a better headstart on vaccines. Structure is best eval'd between 7 & 8 wks and that's also a great time to evaluate birdiness and boldness in general. I'm really lucky in that I have other labs here that LOVE to play w/ the puppies too, so mom can have a little break when/if she needs during weaning, etc.. 

IMO, before 7 wks is too early unless of course the breeder has an antisocial household in which case it'd be better to get the pups out of there.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Be aware that many states/locals have legal minimums as to when a litter can be placed. http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuspuppysalelaws.htm
In California, it is a misdemeanor to place a pup before it is 8 weeks old! 
Citation: CA PENAL § 597z 


Summary: This new California law makes it a misdemeanor for any person to sell one or more dogs under eight weeks of age, unless, prior to any physical transfer of the dog or dogs from the seller to the purchaser, the dog or dogs are approved for sale, as evidenced by written documentation from a veterinarian licensed to practice in California. 

Statute in Full: 
(a)(1) Except as otherwise authorized under any other provision of law, it shall be a crime, punishable as specified in subdivision (b), for any person to sell one or more dogs under eight weeks of age, unless, prior to any physical transfer of the dog or dogs from the seller to the purchaser, the dog or dogs are approved for sale, as evidenced by written documentation from a veterinarian licensed to practice in California.
(2) For the purposes of this section, the sale of a dog or dogs shall not be considered complete, and thereby subject to the requirements and penalties of this section, unless and until the seller physically transfers the dog or dogs to the purchaser.
(b)(1) Any person who violates this section shall be guilty of an infraction or a misdemeanor.
(2) An infraction under this section shall be punishable by a fine not to exceed two hundred fifty dollars ($250).
(3) With respect to the sale of two or more dogs in violation of this section, each dog unlawfully sold shall represent a separate offense under this section.
(c) This section shall not apply to any of the following:
(1) An organization, as defined in Section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code, [FN1] or any other organization that provides, or contracts to provide, services as a public animal sheltering agency.
(2) A pet dealer as defined under Article 2 (commencing with Section 122125) of Chapter 5 of Part 6 of Division 105 of the Health and Safety Code.
(3) A public animal control agency or shelter, society for the prevention of cruelty to animals shelter, humane society shelter, or rescue group regulated under Division 14 (commencing with Section 30501) of the Food and Agricultural Code.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I know a lot of airlines also require min. age of 8 weeks prior to shipping. But my question would be can you carry them on at 7 weeks? 
I prefer to pick up my puppy at 49 days but we can't always get what we want due to legal issues.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

Margo Ellis said:


> But my question would be can you carry them on at 7 weeks?


They have to be eight weeks or older.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to let mine go on the day they turned 7 weeks, or 49 days, except for those being shipped. Now I decide based on what they look like in the 6th week. A few years ago, I had a litter that seemed to be small for their age, not as fast to develop, and were being treated for coccidia, so I kept them all til 8 weeks and waited til 9 weeks to ship. The feedback I got from buyers was pretty dramatic; not one pup cried more than a few whimpers the first night at the new homes, and every single shipped pup arrived dry and clean. 

No longer do I let pups leave on day 49, I think it's better for them and the new owners to wait a few more days. Now the soonest I'll let them go is 7.5 weeks, and even that depends on the litter. This also allows me to vaccinate later and keep the pup a few days after to make sure there's no reaction. Even though the pups are a lot more work in the 7th week, I think the additional few days give them so much more confidence that it just makes good sense to do it. And for every buyer that wants to spew Wolters' 49-day religion at me, I curse the man and am tempted to tell the buyer to take their 49-day religion elsewhere and/or buy a Lab, because Wolters didn't even like CBRs!

I thought it was pretty common knowledge but it bears repeating: the myth of picking the pup up at 49 days is garbage and only morons still believe it. This garbage arose from when hunting dog pups were whelped under the barn and left to their own devices with little or no human interaction. Such being the case, 49 days made sense based on the fear periods the puppy goes through. So if the litter you're contemplating was born outside unassisted by man and not socialized by humans, then yes it might be important to get the pup at 49 days or sooner. But every retriever breeder I know spends a lot of time with their puppies from birth, and socializes them extensively.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I am going to fly and get my new pup in January. This will be the first time I have flown to get a pup. The weather will be to bad for her to fly on her own and I want to see the dam since she was from one of my litters four years ago out of Chopper. I'm not sure if their is a magic day to pic pups I think it has more to do with socializing them and keeping them healthy happy pups. I haven't had a litter in four years. My last litter was out of chopper just before he won the nationals.


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

I went across the country to get my puppy. This was the first time I was getting first pick female. Besides getting to pick my own puppy I wanted to see the dam and the area the puppies were raised. She was two days shy of eight weeks old. She never cried once and she made the long plane trip with no accidents. Her brother went the weekend before and he cried the whole three hour car ride home. Maybe the sex plays a factor, but I'm going with the age.

Terri


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

As I remember the story, Richard Wolter spewed the 49 day rule because one of the service dog organizations saw a dramatic improvement in puppy maturity / adjustment from the then standard 6 wks and the "new" 49 day target. 

Well guess what... Guide Dogs went to 8 wks a few years ago for the SAME reason. I've not had any pups not be ready to leave at 8 wks, but I did feel a few were not ready at 7 wks when I used to use that timing. More work for the breeder, yes, but in the end, it pays off.

A couple airlines had a 9 wk minimum last I checked, btw. Maybe that's changed but I always make sure anyone flying in double checks on that since the health cert (which I always get, just in case) will state the birthdate.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

As Julie noted, there is variation among litters. Larger litters are likely to mature a little more slowly than smaller ones, and some bitches seem to have more slowly maturing pups than others. In PA, state law prohibits releasing pups before they are 49 days old and pups being shipped air cargo must be eight weeks old. As a general rule, I prefer to see pups go home at seven weeks only because that is when they begin to benefit from more individualized attention. 

At six weeks pups are still learning primarily from their litter mates. By seven weeks they are normally ready to begin learning from people. However, it is not black and white. Serious human socialization begins at about 3-4 weeks (I call everything before that the "slug" stage), and pups still have lots to learn from other dogs after they have passed their seventh week.

I am happy to let pups go at 7 weeks. But for the law I would release them earlier to very experienced owners who had the ability to provide a lot of dog-dog interaction as well as dog-people interaction. I am also happy to keep at least a few pups until they are older since I am better able to meet their socialization needs than most inexperienced owners and am happy to do so as long as I am not having to deal with 10 other pups at the same time.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Good to know that some airlines have gone to 9 weeks. I have gotten puppies at 49 days and have always felt they bonded well with me, however we once shipped in a puppy at 12 weeks, there didn't seem to be much of a difference in how she bonded with us vs the other puppies I had gotten at 7 weeks. 
It has been interesting to read how just a few weeks can make a puppy quiet in a crate and be able to last longer in there with out a potty break. I never really noticed as they all came to work with me for the first few months after we had them home.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Six weeks is just too early. Period. I also judge by the litter-big litters and sometimes c-section litters can need a little more time. It depends on the quality of milk. I say 7-8 weeks and if they are born on Monday and on they go to the next weekend. Since I have been doing that, I like the 8 week old pups much better. They change a lot between 6 and 7 weeks and also between 7 and 8 weeks. A tad older and they are just a little bolder, are retrieving, and housebreaking is easier.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

I go with Wolter's etal at 49 days-- a few either might not matter but I definitely do not wait much longer.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

If it's a well socialized litter, the 8-9 and even 12 weeks is fine. Agreed on the less whining and longer between potty breaks...sucks getting up every three hours...The pups that have been going home closer to 8 weeks have very little whining and compliments on how bold they are...but here they're seeing live birds and going outside to potty by 5-6 weeks, so they've already had exposure to "new" surroundings vs just the welping box/pen.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

I likem at 7wks and i trsin them where and when to go-I have never liked having three or more dogs going on my lawn- all our dogs go acrocc creek or over cattle guard to go- worth the lost sleep. i shoveled anough poop when we had sled dogs.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, I'd like to add a twist to this--- If you KNOW the litter was born 3-4 days early, would you shift when you do CERFs and send offs? 

I had a litter born yesterday (day 59)-- it was not due til Dec 5. Small puppies (11-13.5 oz). Lost 2 (1 today) that otherwise seemed fine.  Normally I'd schedule CERFs for 7.5 wks but now that's a weekend. I scheduled for 7 wks + 1day so I could remain flexible (if all works out) to either send off at 7.5 or 8.5 wks. I'm thinking 7.5 wks (for me) may be a little early though knowing these pups were born "barely baked"....


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Normally I'd schedule CERFs for 7.5 wks but now that's a weekend. I scheduled for 7 wks + 1day so I could remain flexible (if all works out) to either send off at 7.5 or 8.5 wks. I'm thinking 7.5 wks (for me) may be a little early though knowing these pups were born "barely baked"....


I'm not sure what the question is about CERFs? My ACVO will do CERFs early, very early if they are scheduled to be gone since they work from their home now. I tell people the pups will be ready when I feel they are ready and you can't tell now. It's not about their schedules, it's about what's best for the pups. Hope you don't lose anymore.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> I'm not sure what the question is about CERFs? My ACVO will do CERFs early, very early if they are scheduled to be gone since they work from their home now. I tell people the pups will be ready when I feel they are ready and you can't tell now. It's not about their schedules, it's about what's best for the pups. Hope you don't lose anymore.


My ACVO seems to prefer waiting until at least 7 wks (usually 7.5) to do CERFs. Just wondered if by doing them at 7 wks may be a bit early if the litter was less mature. That's basically what I told the one person who quizzed me today--- that they'll be ready when I feel they are ready. My vet called and thought it was just one of those things (losing the pups)-- I of course started getting nervous about herpes, etc.  It's hard not to think the worst when this happens. The rest gained from 10-40 grams though, so that makes me feel better.


----------



## BSink8485 (Sep 9, 2017)

I recently found a litter that is 11 wks old that I would really like to get a pup from, and my wife is concerned that the puppy won't bond with our kids the same as it would if we got one at 8 wks. Is this a legitimate concern? My kids are 6,4, and 3.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

BSink8485 said:


> I recently found a litter that is 11 wks old that I would really like to get a pup from, and my wife is concerned that the puppy won't bond with our kids the same as it would if we got one at 8 wks. Is this a legitimate concern? My kids are 6,4, and 3.



Not a concern at all. Bonding can happen at any age. Lots of people buy young dogs that have been 'started' with their training (6 months or more) and the dogs bond with them and their families just fine.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

s -I have had puppies at a variety of ages - mostly at 7 weeks. But I prefer them older - maybe 9 weeks. They are more developed, easier to house break. I have never had an issue with bonding


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

11-12 weeks is great, actually, as long as they were raised right. Best one I ever had as a pup was bought at 12 weeks, already retrieving, swimming, quiet in his crate, knew how to be away from his littermates. I'd do it that way every time if I could.


----------



## BMitchell (Oct 8, 2017)

The Seeing Eye folks have done studies and recommend that pups be separated from their littermates at 49 days


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

BMitchell said:


> The Seeing Eye folks have done studies and recommend that pups be separated from their littermates at 49 days


I used to buy into that belief quite heavily.... but not so much now. Just haven't seen where it makes much if any difference at if you get a pup at 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 weeks, or 12 weeks - provided the breeder is raising the puppies RIGHT ....


----------



## BMitchell (Oct 8, 2017)

I like to get my dog as soon as possible and get right after properly focusing the new student. I'd prefer to deal with the fear period in person


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

BMitchell said:


> I like to get my dog as soon as possible and get right after properly focusing the new student. I'd prefer to deal with the fear period in person


certainly the fear stage at 7-11 weeks can be something to consider.... But.... no good breeder is going to put their pups into situation where that kind of thing is likely to happen... Emphasis 'GOOD breeder' .... 

Is this BMitchell of chessiedom? curiously


----------



## BMitchell (Oct 8, 2017)

BMitchell of "RETRIEVERDOM"; currently own wonderful 5 year old NAFC Grady x CNFC Teezer bitch. 

Yes I've titled 3 Chesapeakes, but trained many retrievers of all breeds-and their owners. I have not actively campaigned since 07. Training chesapeakes makes you a better dog trainer. 

Tobias, you are?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess my assumption was correct  Newly married name Juli Bottjen - was Hermanns moons ago, and at that time I had chessies... I was familiar at least, with many of the names associated with the better known FT chessies.. I agree! they do make you a better trainer, IMO


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

BSink8485 said:


> I recently found a litter that is 11 wks old that I would really like to get a pup from, and my wife is concerned that the puppy won't bond with our kids the same as it would if we got one at 8 wks. Is this a legitimate concern? My kids are 6,4, and 3.


No. I think most retriever puppies bond with just about anyone in about 5 minutes, regardless of whether they are 7 weeks or 12 weeks. I've gotten puppies from 7 to 16 weeks (3 standard poodles and 2 goldens) and haven't seen any difference in "bonding". I've also had rescue mixed breeds, one 7.5 and one 8 YEARS that took about 1 to 3 days to become totally devoted. 

A 12-week pup is also much easier to house-train. The only extentuating circumstance might be puppies raised with little human contact in a kennel.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Here is an interesting article on the 7 weeks debate: 

http://www.gundogmag.com/training/training_gd7weeks090208/


----------



## BSink8485 (Sep 9, 2017)

Good read thanks for posting!


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like I'm def in the minority with what I'm about to say BUT me and my fiancee bred her chessie which is where I got my male chessie from. The actual litter was in MD whereas I live in NC, I let my puppy stay until 9 weeks when the last puppy was picked up. My theory was letting my pup stay with the mom/litter mates long as I could and who knows I may have gotten lucky, mixed with a good professional trainer...but the trainer I use call my dog a chessie who thinks hes a lab. Always had a good temperament, never hinted at aggression etc and he's a year old now


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

OK...Shall chime in on this one. Picked up 3 pups over the years at 49 days as per Bill Tarrant et. All thinking. Agree with time timing of break up of litters at this point strongly. Have had two fantastic litters with multiple derby list and QAA pups from them all delivered as close to 49 days as practical. My take now is it really depends on the litter and the breeder. If the breader is working with the pups on socializing and exclusion after 49 days it would be OK to have them keep them another couple of weeks. If not....get them out of the litter and work with them yourself. Never before 45 days.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

J. Marti said:


> Here is an interesting article on the 7 weeks debate:
> 
> http://www.gundogmag.com/training/training_gd7weeks090208/


If you read this article carefully, you will see the research was done a long time ago when dogs were raised for the most part without human contact until 6-8 weeks. That seldom happens now as most breeders are hands on from day one, except for maybe the puppy mills. Keeping pups past 9 weeks does more harm than good unless the breeder spends considerable time with each pup.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

marsh deacon said:


> I've been told 49 to 56 days old is best.
> Is 45 days to early?


In the spring is best


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I knew a little about the research, but this is a good summary, Nancy.

When I was raising pups, I had to keep a few up to week 12 because of shipping weather. I got the feeling that 6 to 12 weeks was OK, but at 12, they needed to be separated from their littermates.


----------



## BertieMalt (Jun 15, 2017)

I pick my in autumn


----------



## ChristineTonkin (Oct 25, 2017)

yeah, pupers are already so cute!


----------

